# Fastest Growing Tarantula



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

What is the fastest growing T you have had and is there a recognised fastest grower?

Cheers, Bobby


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

I am told that the salmon pink birdeater can reach 6" in its first year which is fast as far as T's go.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I had a B albopilosum grow from a juvenile of 2 inch leg span to mature adult male in 18 monthes so judging from a sling it would have taken only 2 monthes to mature. Not bad considering I have had Brachys that barely grow at all in 2 years


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

I belive Pterinochilus Murinus can reach adult size within 12 months, trinidad chevrons also can grow quite fast im told..


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens grow fast from my experience.


----------



## skyman (Sep 3, 2008)

my apothysis seems to grow like a weed:lol2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

To be honest, all the T's mentioned above are fast growing species. All T's growth can be controlled by how often and how much you feed them.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

My P.Cambridgei is on steroids . It's grown from a sling approx 1.5 cm LS in August? to it's present size of approx 6 Inch's . That's a 10 fold increase in size . Lets hope it realizes it's supposed to stop growing at some point .


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

The Gecko King :) said:


> I belive Pterinochilus Murinus can reach adult size within 12 months, trinidad chevrons also can grow quite fast im told..


 
Baboons in general are supposed to be fast growers, the flip side is faster growing species usually have shorter lifespans.

also food DOES play the major role in speed of growth

I had a B. smithi grow from 20mm leg span to 3" leg span in 4 months (eating mainly waxworms)


----------



## brachyphelma scheroderi (Dec 20, 2006)

Jamie said:


> To be honest, all the T's mentioned above are fast growing species. All T's growth can be controlled by how often and how much you feed them.


 ]

BANG on the money there jaime you beat me to it... all above mentioned are fast growers. I find most pokies are fast growers too. Ive ornata here that dont ever seem to be done moulting :lol2:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

brachyphelma scheroderi said:


> ]
> 
> BANG on the money there jaime you beat me to it... all above mentioned are fast growers. I find most pokies are fast growers too. Ive ornata here that dont ever seem to be done moulting :lol2:


 
My regalis is growing slower than my grammies lol. =/

Eats like a pig though.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

matty said:


> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens grow fast from my experience.


Very fast growth rate, and great to see grow



exopet said:


> *Baboons in general are supposed to be fast growers,* the flip side is faster growing species usually have shorter lifespans.
> 
> also food DOES play the major role in speed of growth
> 
> I had a B. smithi grow from 20mm leg span to 3" leg span in 4 months (eating mainly waxworms)


Not true imo, they are normally just average growers, but the Citharischius crawshayi is super slow. these take for ever to get an inch, never mind become the 'largest baboon species'.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> Very fast growth rate, and great to see grow
> 
> 
> 
> Not true imo, they are normally just average growers, but the Citharischius crawshayi is super slow. these take for ever to get an inch, never mind become the 'largest baboon species'.


 
Yuh, I read about a crawshayi taking about 10 years to reach maturity. =/

Not sure how true that is though, they're not my thing really.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

matty said:


> Yuh, I read about a crawshayi taking about 10 years to reach maturity. =/


Please tell me you made this up , I got 3 slings last month . :devil:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Mutley.100 said:


> Please tell me you made this up , I got 3 slings last month . :devil:


Seriously, they take forever. Even the grammies are faster. You will have slings for a LONG time.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> Please tell me you made this up , I got 3 slings last month . :devil:


 
LOL!

Fail.

They're kinda funky though, they look like they're wearing ugg boots.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

O well , I knew they were slow growing but 10 years .........


----------

